# R32 GTR Water pump



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi. After an R32 water pump so the non elongated hole version, 21010-58S25. If anyone has one before using somewhere overseas to get one

Thanks


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

yes mate I have one, its a GHB unit , non N1 , new with gasket if any use ?


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

Got one sorted this morning, cheers


----------

